# Billing Wound Vac codes



## lrgranse0229 (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to bill CPT codes 97605 &/or 97606 for a patient who is in the global period? Would specific modifiers be necessary or just the 78/79 depending on if it is related to the surgery 9which most likely, it would be). Any reply would be greatly appreciated. You can e-mail me at lstaehler@rainierorthopedic.com for a quicker response.

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## FREEPONY (Jun 3, 2008)

*Wound Vac*

Our office uses the modifier -58 during the global period for the codes 97605-97606.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mbort (Jun 4, 2008)

Year: 2005 

Issue: June 

Pages: 9-11 

Title: Coding Consultation: Questions and Answers 

Medicine: Active Wound Care Management

Question: Is it appropriate for physicians to report codes from the active wound care management series 97597-97606?

AMA Comment:Codes in the active wound care management series provide a mechanism for reporting interventions associated with active wound care as *performed by licensed nonphysician professionals. These codes are to be reported by nonphysician professionals (eg, physician assistants, nurse practitioners, enterostomal therapy nurses, wound care nurses, physical therapists) licensed to perform these procedures*. Only those individuals licensed by a particular state to perform the described services should use the codes to report services. As licensure varies from state to state, the applicable state laws and requirements determine who may perform specific types of services. For wound debridement performed by physicians, see codes 11040-11044.


----------



## TammyHF (Jul 2, 2008)

We do bill CPT codes 97605 &/or 97606 for a patient during global period and get paid by Medicare with out any modifiers


----------

